# This isn't a print



## debodun (Oct 22, 2022)

Either oil or acrylic on canvas in a wooden frame. Dimensions in photo. I can't read the signature. Perhaps someone with better visual acuity can make it out.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 22, 2022)

I can only tell you that it was probably done in the late-60s, or maybe early 70's. The artist might be Asian or traveled through Asia, and was influenced by Van Gogh. My best guesses.

I'm almost certain I've seen that signature before, so the artist might be (or might have been) somewhat successful. If so, you should be able to get some information from an art gallery. Try sending an inquiry to an art gallery via email with that photo attached.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2022)

I submitted it to 2 Facebook art sites. One couldn't say, the other hasn't replied yet. There aren't many art galleries around here and most are still closed because of COVID, unless you mean an art gallery like the National Gallery of Art.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> I submitted it to 2 Facebook art sites. One couldn't say, the other hasn't replied yet. There aren't many art galleries around here and most are still closed because of COVID, unless you mean an art gallery like the National Gallery of Art.


Well, maybe not the National Gallery of Art, but a retail gallery would be good. You can just search online, it doesn't have to be local. And then look for where their website says "contact us" and see if there's an email address....should say "email inquiries", or maybe it'll just show the email address.


----------



## Muskrat (Oct 22, 2022)

There is a website called artists signatures you can play around with.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 22, 2022)

Looks similar to one a friend of mine has depicting rice harvest. Impossible to read the signature 
You might find some help here

https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...ECAEQJg&biw=1650&bih=846#imgrc=f1YE6QbIqtLWpM


----------



## Gaer (Oct 22, 2022)

I was going to write the same thing before I saw that Murrmurr had the same analysis.
I thought 1970's.  Trying to copy Van Gogh.  Not a great painting though.
The artist had a high sense of worth because of the size of the signature.


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2022)

Gaer said:


> The artist had a high sense of worth because of the size of the signature.


Interesting point.  I don‘t disagree.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2022)

I did receive a reply from a Facebook group. One person through it was a Filipono artis named J,. C. Bonito. I looked at some of Bonito's works that were online and the style doesn't fit.


----------



## Remy (Oct 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I was going to write the same thing before I saw that Murrmurr had the same analysis.
> I thought 1970's.  Trying to copy Van Gogh.  Not a great painting though.
> The artist had a high sense of worth because of the size of the signature.


I'm not in any way an artist. But I don't like paintings with super large signatures. Is that wrong, I don't know. But I've bought some original art on Etsy (not expensive), and I've been turned off by large signatures.


----------

